# Quick question.



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I'll do a quick recap:
I'm 25 and I have IBS-D. Got diagnosed with it in 2010. Since April, I've lost total control of it. I saw my doctor, saw other doctors (one who told me it was in my head, and then gave me Librax. No thanks!), saw an ostheopath, saw a naturopath, did a lactose test (negative), did a second colonoscopy, taken probiotics... I'll be doing a gluten test this week. I've cut back on a lot of food too. I'm now trying to find another solution to help me steady the crazy bowel activities I've been having 

Has anyone tried Dicetel? If so, how was it?

Also, this is a bit awkward, but have you ever had pain AFTER relations? Like everything just cramps up?

Thanks!!!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Girl!

Never tried Dicitel.

Have had some pain after relations if they go on for a while. Told my bf that I am ok with shorter time and it's been good since. Also try spooning or other position that requires less work and/or different angle maybe.

Hope it helps!!!


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Alright!! Thanks!!!  I went to see an Ostheopath and it got better... Thing is, I'll have to see her every month because it ends up coming back.

I heard about Dicetel from my cousin who works for a pharmaceutical company in Montreal... I'll ask my doctor about it when I see him at the end of August!


----------

